# Spending the Night on the Ice



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

So, every so often I get a crazy idea, and do something stupid... which is the disclaimer I have for this post. I have decided that I am going to spend the night this winter on the ice at one of my favorite ice fishing destinations, and will attempt fishing throughout the night. I'm not seeing a down side to this other than the cold. So, my question is, has anybody out there done this? I've seen stories about the Burbot Bash at the Gorge, and thought, why not try it at other lakes? So, if you have done it, what recommendations do you have? Anything that you brought that you were glad you brought, or something you forgot that would have made the experience better? Or am I just stupid for even thinking about doing this? Obviously, I am posting this question because I have some reservations. So, have at it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I once started at 3am and by 3:30am had my limit of 8 trout (when the limit was eight 8) with all of them being over 5lbs. I then began turning them loose until I left the ice at 8am only to find out that there was a ice fishing tournament starting that morning. I asked if I could participate and showed them what I had caught and they said NO. 

As for what I took, I had a tent on a sled that I set up, also a Colman lantern for my light. I had a propane heater but I didn't need it with the lantern. Bait wise I was using a 1/64 oz white luminous head jig with a pink body and half a meal worm. I would hold the head of the jig up to the light before I dropped it into the hole. The trout couldn't leave it alone.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I went with a few friends last year, we started around 9PM and fished till midnight. In the three hours we froze our toes off, had some delicious burgers and caught three rainbows between four people. We thought night fishing would be a blast... well it was with good company but the fishing wasnt what we expected or had hoped for. If I were to again though I'd take that camp chef out again and turn the ice fishing into a tail gate party and hope for some bites  but regardless its worth a shot and its a fun time anyways when you have someone to talk too. Good luck


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My buddy and I have an "almost" annual thing of fishing at midnight on December 31st.
Sometimes it has been good fishing and sometimes not so good. But like what has been said the company and good times are the most important.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I stayed the night on Jackson Lake in Wyoming. It was -10, there was 4 of us and we stayed pretty warm. Slept/shivered most of the night as we didn't catch much right at first and decided to sleep. It was fun. I'd do it again.


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

I've done it a few times over the years and it is always a good time. Have had mixed success with catching but the stories and laughs with good company make the cold temps worth it. Don't forget to take an extra pair of socks in case your toes get wet from an unseen hole. Also make sure you know exactly where you are fishing and look at the ice in daylight. A couple years ago I was looking for a new spot after a couple hours of slow fishing and almost stepped in open water due to a pressure ridge. A good headlamp is also a must.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Its like any winter camping trip. Layers of clothing, stay dry, get out the wind, and have a safe heat source and you'll be fine. Good company - good friend or family. Lots of hand warmers - some for the boots are a must. But out of the wind, dressed right, it can be fun enough I guess. I've spent enough nights camping in sub-zero that I don't care if I ever do it again. But it can be done.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

done it at strawberry a few years ago so much fun if you have a tent you put a light and a heater in with you you can see down the hole lots of success for me.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Has anybody ever run a Mr. Heater in a tent for an extended period of time? I know that they say that they are safe to use in a tent or similar surrounding, but I have my doubts.

Also, do you change your bait up at all for night fishing? I know I probably want something that glows, and have read the suggestions about mealworms. Any other insight?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I did it I didn't need a heater for the tent. The double mantel lantern put off enough heat that it was quite warm.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Minnesotans have it down to a science (Grumpy Old Men didn't do it justice).

There are a couple ways to do it:
1) Bring your home with you - 
[attachment=1:uowsx0y5]icehousea.jpg[/attachment:uowsx0y5]

No not really but pretty close
[attachment=3:uowsx0y5]Ice house.jpg[/attachment:uowsx0y5]

I know folks who spend weeks on the ice.
[attachment=0:uowsx0y5]ice house 2.jpg[/attachment:uowsx0y5]
or

2) Rely on the body heat of others.
[attachment=2:uowsx0y5]ice 3.jpg[/attachment:uowsx0y5]


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

This is something i have always wanted to try but as of yet I havn't been able to talk any friends or family into going with me, and I sure as hell don't want to go by myself. -)O(-


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

I love night trips. We did one last year on the ice to current creek. Got there at 1 a.m. and pulled next to the sign overlooking the lake. Not a soul in sight as we discussed the plan of attack. A few minutes later from behind the National Forest sign OUT WALKS A GUY :shock: Scared the dickens out of us. His buddy and him had fished during the day and came back to a dead battery. They were sleeping in their car, which you couldn't see from the sign. Good thing I had a change of underwear. We jumped their car and ended up having an amazing night of fishing. Couldn't keep poles in the water. Left around 9 a.m. having easily caught over 100 fish. We didn't have a tent which made for a cold night, but fast fishing kept us distracted. The fishing slowed in the morning once other people started showing up, and they looked at us rather odd when we were leaving so early. If they only knew....
We usually do night trips at ice off as well. Fishing is usually pretty fast throughout the night. We usually stop a few hours after sunrise, when all the people show up and the fishing slows. People are usually shocked in the morning when they show up and we are pulling a big stringer out of the water and packing it in. Good times...


----------

